# whiskey bottle



## Starr (Mar 18, 2011)

any information someone has will help. Jos. A Magnus Co. Not sure if it is a whiskey or what it was used for. Thanks for helping.


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a whiskey....He did alot of nice whiskeys, try and e-bay magnus in the bottle category


----------



## Starr (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for reply, I'm thinking about putting it on Ebay, any idea of a date.


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna guess 1900-10, this one is on E-bay right now .....Jim

  http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-PURPLE-QUART-JOS-A-MAGNUS-WHISKEY-LION-L-K-/120680743253?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c19220155


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Tammy,

 Welcome to the Blue pages, and thanks for bringing the whiskey. How'd you come upon it? Looks like some nice embossing.






 ""Word Mark MURRAY HILL CLUB  : WHISKEY. FIRST USE: 1899 . FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1899  Filing Date October 20, 1933   Registration Date March 13, 1934 Owner (REGISTRANT) JOS. A. MAGNUS & COMPANY ELEANOR O. MAGNUS, SAUL MAGNUS, KATE MAGNES MOSLER, HERMAN M. MAGNUS, JULIAN A. MAGNUS ALL CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES FIRM OHIO 501-502 DIXIE TERMINAL BUILDING CINCINNATI OHIO" From.






  "The company used the brand names:
 "Apollo Club Rye", "Asa Holt", "Bob Taylor", "Bonnie Brook", "Golden Rule", "Lover's Delight", "Magnus Horseshoe", "Magnus Private Stock", "Magnus XXX", "Maximus", "Murray Hill Club", "Police", "Royal Seal", "Sand Mountain", "Seth Wakefield", "Tom Boone's Old Randolph", "Uncle Bob", "Vigilant", and "Ye Olde Tavern Fine Rye."

 Business name timeline:
 Jos A Magnus & Co.

 Address timeline:
 29 Main (1895), 49 Main (1896-1900), & 337 Main (D: 1900-1902), 121-125 E 8 th (1903-1918)" From.

 There's a nice ad for Murray Hill Club from 1914 HERE.


----------



## Starr (Mar 18, 2011)

found it digging in an old trash pit


----------



## LC (Mar 19, 2011)

I have always liked that bottle , I have two of them , one like yours, the other one being the same except that it has a metal covering from the shoulder to the bottom , with the same inscriptions on the metal as on the bottle its self . I think it has some silver content to it . I would date it late 1890s to 1910 guessing . I think the one with the metal around it might have been a bar bottle, again , guessing . If it is where I can put my hands on it , I will try and take a pic of it and post it tomorrow .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome Starr, 1910 give or take 10 yrs sounds good. The ebay above looks like it may be artificially colored. Nice graphics! The pit sounds good to go back to, nice age to it.


----------

